# Game of Thrones



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

500x375x26mm Cherry wood


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cncest said:


> 500x375x26mm Cherry wood


Hey Thats us after Nov.
Nice job on the carving.

Just saying,


Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s really impressive. Dan ,did you design the vector?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I've heard of that, but that is it. This is the only throne I feel worth fighting over.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That’s really impressive. Dan ,did you design the vector?


No, I purchased the .stl online.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

I like this one with the stained finish. But I am considering having it painted.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

some colored stain on the people would make them stand out more.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Don't recall exactly. But it was at least 12hrs cutting time.


----------

